# Grand Forks Moose



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Any you guys in GF see the moose by the I-29 32nd Ave exit on Sunday? It was a little bull with alot of character. It had drop tines on each side of its face that grew straight down. It wasn't very palmated so it's rack looked more like elk antlers than moose. I had just taken the camera out of the vehicle too. If anyone got a pick it would be a cool one to post!

The darn thing stood in the ditch of the interstate while people stopped and watched from 25 yards away. It wasn't concerned about a thing!

-smalls


----------

